# Best part of the Zoo??



## Vickitoria (Apr 21, 2013)

Love the tortoise enclosures at the zoo, look at these bad boys!!


----------



## ScottishFish (Apr 21, 2013)

Those are some hefty torts! What Species are they?


_'And like the snow falls in the river,
A moment white, then melts forever'
*~Robert Burns - Tam O' Shanter*_

0.0.1 Testudo hermanni boettgeri


----------



## wellington (Apr 21, 2013)

They look like Galops. Not bad looking. To bad they can't raise them without pyramiding though. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Tom (Apr 21, 2013)

Which Zoo?


----------



## ascott (Apr 21, 2013)

They are beautiful...and slight raised scutes in this species is not unusual....they are not fully smooth as other wild species...."normally"...I am loving the eyes on the one on the right...they immediately reminded me of the eye expression commonly seem in Calif Desert Torts...very intense for sure...beautiful torts...


----------



## Tortus (Apr 26, 2013)

Are those galaps or aldabras? I always thought Galapagos tortoises had an indentation in the shell by the neck so they could reach straight up and eat taller plants. Whatever the case they look great to me.


----------



## RosieRedfoot (Apr 26, 2013)

The zoo near me has like every tort. I'm happy to see them outside most of the warmer months. They have about 10 radiated, a few Galapagos, Galapagos babies, and several types I can't even recall right now. I think one of these days I'll bring my nice camera and take tort and turtle pics to share on here.


----------



## Newo13 (Apr 26, 2013)

Those look like Galapagos to me because aren't their eyes kind of even with their nose and Aldabras eyes are higher up? I went to the zoo near me (Audubon Zoo) and they had 3 Aldabras, a radiated, a sulcata, 2 spiders, a gopher and another enclosure of some tortoises said they were instead because of the weather, it was pretty chilly since it rained the night before. Some of them aren't always on show though. They bring certain ones out and about for people to pet gently. Pet being the keyword because some little 2 year old came in with a fast flying hand toward the 3 legged gopher and everyone started screaming noooo!


----------

